# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Diçka për këtë forum

## Redi

Ky eshte nje forum pak me ndryshe nga te tjeret.
Ketu do te permblidhen perkohesisht temat me te reja dhe me interesante te te gjitha Forumeve ne pergjithesi.

Pra, keto tema te hapura tek Forumi i Letersise, Artit, Shkences, Politikes, Ceshtjes Kombetare etj do te kalohen ketu per nje kohe te caktuar ku dhe do te diskutohen nga anetaret.

Me vone, keto tema do te kalohen perseri ne forumet respektive. 

Nuk behet fjale per te gjitha temat, por vetem per nje pjese fare te vogel, 1 apo 2 per cdo forum qe do te jene me interesante dhe me me vlera dhe qe meritojne nje vemendje te vecante.

Keto tema duke u trasferuar ketu, do te shfaqen automatikisht ne Portalin e Forumit i cili do te perbeje fasaden e Forumit dhe te ketyre temave.

Tek ky forum, anetaret nuk do te kene mundesi te hapin Tema te Reja, por vetem ti pergjigjen atyre ekzistuese. Keto tema do te jene te hapura nga anetaret ne forumet specifike dhe do te trasferohen ketu nga Stafi i Forumit.

Nuk mund t'ju them qe kjo eshte struktura perfundimtare, pasi shume gjera do ti lihen kohes per te gjykuar me mire.

Cdo mendim apo sugjerim qe mund te kini, mund ta postoni ne vazhdim te kesaj teme.


Redi

----------


## Enri

Ne baze te cilave kritere do te behet perzgjedhja?

----------


## Niku1

Eshte me verte nje forum i perkryer . 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Redi

Kriteret do te jene pak a shume ato qe ndiqen per te vendosur Kryetemat neper forumet e ndryshme.

Pra temat me interesante dhe me me vlera qe duhet te qendrojne disi me ne dukje se te tjerat.

----------


## Estella

Ide teper teper e mire. Jam shume dakord per kete. A mund te kemi si kryeteme nje teme ku antaret mund te bejne sugjerime, ku te kemi mundesi te marrim edhe mendinim e tyre?

----------


## Redi

Do ta bejme nje gje te tille, pasi te publikohet Portali, e cili eshte ne perfundim e siper. Besoj nga java tjeter gjithcka do te jete gati.

Pra behet fjale per nje Faqe Te Pare te Re te forumit, ku do te shfaqen temat qe do te sillen tek ky forum.

----------


## Noerti

Nje mendim i bukur dhe jam  me siguri qe do jet interesante!

----------


## Stargate_Boy

asigjo skam mar vesh une  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Niku1

stargate lexo me vemendje se do e marresh vesht  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hope31

Ide e mire kjo.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## Ferdinandi

Po dhe mua me pelqene qe nje teme ta diskutojne njihere anetaret e forumit pastaje te dale ne faqen kryesore!!

Shume mire Redi!!!

----------


## shigjeta

Me duket ide interesante por kisha nje pyetje. E di qe eshte ne fazen fillestare si projekt,  por nuk e kuptova qarte "Portali" do te jete nenforum me vete, apo do jete faqja kryesore sa hap adresen e forumit? Nese do jete kjo e fundit mendoj qe eshte ide e mire se jepet nje informacion me i plote dhe krijohet nje ide me e mire per forumin ne teresi. Nese do jete nenforum me vete ekziston problemi qe te mos frekuentohet shpesh, pasi ata qe jane te interesuar per nje x-nenforum do shkojne ne forumin perkates ta lexojne dhe nuk kane pse te futen ne Portal.

----------


## {Princi}

si ide sdel kep por une kam nji paqartesi......

kush do jete juria qe do zgjedhi temat????  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

Ja edhe anetaret e jurise si me poshte

 :mbreti:   :xx:   :ngerdheshje:  

(njeri ka ikur me leje se nuk e pranonte mesazhi) LOL

----------


## bayern

:ngerdheshje:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Redi,
kur do të hapet Portali i Forumit?

----------


## s0ni

> _Postuar më parë nga drini_në_L.A._ 
> *Redi,
> kur do të hapet Portali i Forumit?*


Kete pyetje kam dhe une.

----------


## Redi

Kemi dhe disa konfigurime per te bere dhe besoj se se shpejti do te jete gati.

----------


## Niku1

Do Dhe shume te behen konfigurimi ?

----------


## Toreador

Forumi me i mire deri me sot ju uroj ker kete arritje  :buzeqeshje:

----------

